# Bentyl Side Effects--Do they get better?



## KevronRunningFromTheRuns (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm wondering if the side effects from bentyl ever get better? I am having trouble with blurry vision, dry mouth, low energy, and fluctuating heart rate and heart palpitations when I take it. Its been about 2 months now of this and I think I might need to stop taking it...I quit taking it today and all those side effects went away.I take it for diarrhea and abdominal cramps. It works well but the side effects are just too much...I can't function. I've tried levsin in the past and the side effects were similar although it was a long time ago and I don't remember all that well. Should I try a lower dose? I'm thinking of just stopping it and taking immodium or kaopactate in the morning for the diarrhea...the stomach cramps themeselves are annoying but I can just ignore them. The explosive liquid diarrhea is another story (sorry if that was too graphic). My doctor said I could try an SSRI but my other doc didn't think it would work for me because I am not an anxious person...I'm still trying an elimination diet as well to see if I can find a more holistic way to manage it. I wish the bentyl had less side effects...is there a way to lessen them? I take pilocarpine for dry mouth already (I also have sjorgens syndrome) and it helps some although the bentyl does block it from working somewhat...but the blurry vision and low energy from it are real problems. I had been taking 3-4 20mg bentyl daily.Thanks for reading/replying!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I take it for diarrhea and abdominal cramps.


Well it is only an antispasmodic so not a super efficient anti-diarrheal. Try imodium for that.Let your Dr know what is going on... there are other anti-spasmodics to try like Levsin. Or you can see if using Peppermint (capsules) helps you.. as peppermint is a natural antispasmodic (obviously not as strong... but it can help)


----------

